# Is Hikari Gold ok?



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

For the longest time, I was feeding our Malawi cichlids Hikari Gold color enhancing pellets on a daily basis with a substitute of Brine shrimp about twice a week. However, from my readings, I thought Cichlids should not have high proteins? The Hikari state a min. of 40%. I still have at least a half of a bag of Hikari and am now using NLS Cichlid Formula. Is it ok to continue feeding them the Hikari or is it something I should stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

40% is OK


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! Should I be feeding them this sporadically or is it ok to sub in the hikari every other feeding? I'd also would have to crush some of it as my new tank mates are way to small to eat the pellet whole!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It depends on what specific fish you are feeding, but the brine shrimp are going to cause more trouble than Hikari. It's all about digestability and the quality of protein.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm feeding some mbuna, peacocks and haps. More specifically:

Cherry red
Yellow Lab
Ngara Peacock
Blue Orchid peacock
Ruby Red Peacock
Lithobates
Hongi
Two "unknown" peacocks

Thanks!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Pretty sure mbuna should not be fed any meaty foods, not sure about Haps and peacocks. Most Africans are herbivorous in nature I think, so fresh produce (zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, etc) would probably make for a better treat than brine shrimp.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I feed my peacock / hap males and 3 female yellow labs food with 44% protein.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Pretty sure mbuna should not be fed any meaty foods, not sure about Haps and peacocks. Most Africans are herbivorous in nature I think, so fresh produce (zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, etc) would probably make for a better treat than brine shrimp.


While most Africans are _not _herbivorous, veggies do make good treats for mbuna. Mysis shrimp are better tolerated (less incidence of bloat) than brine shrimp if you are looking for a more appropriate treat.


----------

